# Blue Dart?



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://fox13now.com/2016/11/01/woman-badly-burned-after-passing-gas-during-surgery-igniting-laser/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow... for that extensive of burns... she had ALOT of gas.










-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I don't know about this one, something just doesn't smell right about the story. Definitely doesn't pass the sniff test


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ahhh-- hmmm-- ummm--:laser::target:


----------

